# Corkys???



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

My Father in law from texas sent me three Corkys...They are suppossedly the number 1 bait for monster trout in Texas...anybody have luck with them over here?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

never heard of them....please post pictures..always interested in something new


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

www.corkybandl.com is this the one you are talking about? Looks like a cool idea.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

nah his lieing they dont work at all its just a big joke to see how many suckers will buy that lure. if you fish with those you might as well fish with one of those rocket launch fishing rods from tv. 



there good i need to order some more for the winter. i had some big hits on mine that i will never know what the were cause of insufficient gear.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

<U>www.corkybandl.com</U>

wil span [nb&twil] was the person that told me about them


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Never heard of them. What works in one place doesn't necessarily mean it will work in another. I feel as if trout over this way are far more inclined to hit live baits than artificials.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have heard they work great in Texas. I wish they had some more natural colors as I havefound some of those wild colors dont work as well over here as they do in LA or TX


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (12/8/2009)*<U>www.corkybandl.com</U>
> 
> wil span [nb&twil] was the person that told me about them


SSHHH don't tell any secrets...

but really though. corky's have been made by a man named paul brown for several several years and i'd be willing to bet that more 30"+ trout have been caught on his lures than any other artificial. the corky is almost the exclusive winter bait for baffin bay and the upper laguna madre (trophy trout heaven). i have personally seen several trout over 10lbs from these 2 connecting bodies of water. HOWEVER, all that being said, the "original corky" is gone... mirrolure just bought mr brown out and they have already started reproducing the lure. hopefully they'll get it right, and they should. from what i understand, my brown will be very involved in the production of the new lures and if he thinks they've gone wrong at any time, he has the right to change things. so, we'll see. i think mirrolure will do a great job. Tsunami tried to replicate the corky a few years ago and they are STILL sitting on peg hooks all over south texas. but, i guess that's just tsunami, they seem to mess a lot of stuff up... 

so, there's a brief lesson in the history and future of the corky. 

there are still a few of the originals around if anyone wants to try one, i will bring some home when i come back to FL for Christmas.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/9/2009)*I have heard they work great in Texas. I wish they had some more natural colors as I havefound some of those wild colors dont work as well over here as they do in LA or TX


bone is a pretty natural color...

and i'd be willing to bet mirrolure is going to produce them in a lot of their traditional colors...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BullBoxer (12/9/2009)*What works in one place doesn't necessarily mean it will work in another. I feel as if trout over this way are far more inclined to hit live baits than artificials.


i kinda disagree... just because it isn't common in another place, doesn't mean it can't work. a perfect example of this is kingfishing from the pier at pensacola or navarre... simple piece of wire and a bronze treble connected to some 15lb mono with a swivel. nothing else and it works. over here in texas, NOBODY fishes like that and it didn't work here because no one tried it. so, this summer i used my method (how i learned growing up in florida) and i outfished the rest of the guys on the jetties with me. same thing with skipping DOA shrimp under docks... nobody does it here. but i've caught some good snook and trout around docks by skipping artificials (south florida method). 

i think the corky WILL work in florida and i plan on trying it out some time. i think if mirrolure does a good job at replicating the corky and markets it correctly, it has a good chance at becoming the "go-to" artificial for guys who know how to target big trout in the colder months. but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

they sold an imitation at academy a while back.... I caught some fish on them. Ive seen the real ones around occasionally


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *BullBoxer (12/9/2009)*Never heard of them. What works in one place doesn't necessarily mean it will work in another. I feel as if trout over this way are far more inclined to hit live baits than artificials.


Thats why I posted the question. Live bait works better for everything over artificials but fishing artificials is more challenging. The DOA shrimp can out fish live bait for small trout 2 to 1! I know of a perfect place Im going to try it. A mudflat with monsters that dont normally eat.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

They are same thing as the "dorky mullet", slow sinking suspension baits. I caught a 27in fish on one, and piles of others, they work really well for what they are, they just don't cull well. Havent used one on 10 years or so.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well reason I said what I said is that I don't think live baits work better than artificials everywhere. For example, in the Mississippi and Louisiana Marsh, I only throw artificials because they kill the trout and reds. They work better than live baits. However, down in OB or P'cola, they won't hit them like they do over there and seem to prefer live bait. Just IMO.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got a couple of them and have caught trout on them, not my goto lure but they work. I'm pretty sure I saw a closeout display over at BassPro (Destin)last week, it was toward the back of the saltwater section close to where the Storm lures are.


----------



## dallas (Dec 10, 2009)

First post,

I just moved to Pensacola from Kingsville Texas Dec. 1st. I have spent the last 9 years as a guide in and around Baffin Bay. I am a fan of Mr. Browns original corky as well as the devil eye and the fat boy. The original corky is an extremely boreing bait to fish if fished correctly(slooooooow) until you get into the fish. Patience is a virtue. I have used the corky primarily in the winter months with great success. It is a shame that Mr. Brown sold the rights to some of his baits but a mans got to do what a mans got to do.

Dallas Furman


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dallas (12/10/2009)*First post,
> 
> I just moved to Pensacola from Kingsville Texas Dec. 1st. I have spent the last 9 years as a guide in and around Baffin Bay. I am a fan of Mr. Browns original corky as well as the devil eye and the fat boy. The original corky is an extremely boreing bait to fish if fished correctly(slooooooow) until you get into the fish. Patience is a virtue. I have used the corky primarily in the winter months with great success. It is a shame that Mr. Brown sold the rights to some of his baits but a mans got to do what a mans got to do.
> 
> Dallas Furman


this wouldn't happen to be Dallas that fishes with Bobby Barbour from Kingsville is it? With that Pathfinder??


----------



## dallas (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow... that's crazy. We fished together last year in Baffin. I'll send you a PM


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Corky's are AWESOME!!! I have posted on here bunches of times about them. While working in Texas a few years back I got into the big trout craze with a bunch of Matagorda and Baffin bay guides. Actually use to go to Mr. Browns house and look at all the "Prototypes"... I can first hand atest to their fish catching abilities. The first through the fifteenth ever Dirty 30's (30" trout) I ever saw were caught on these lures. 

The FAT BOY in black top and silver is a big trout killer in dirty water. The Corky JR... AKA the prototype in pink is a awesome lure for giant trout as well as reds.

I have tons of pics from Cold Cold winter days wading throwing nothing but Corky's and just slaying the trout!!!!!!!

I still have about 2 dozen of them


----------



## dallas (Dec 10, 2009)

When you go to Mr. Browns house, if you catch him in the right mood, you will hear stories of BIG TROUT that most have not even dreamed of, pictures as well. His wife is a sweetheart and both are very accomidating. As I said it is a shame that he has sold the rights to some of his most popular baits. Glad that he willbe involved inand overseethe transition. Pearl/chartreuse for the original corky was my favorite.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep,talked to the lady that makes them at her house, but she wouldnt sell me any. She gave me a # of a tackle store in TX that had a few. bought 6 at $8.00 apiece.

Johneys Sport Shop 979-234-3516

Tommy Thompson, a guide in Steinhatchee and writer for Florida Sportsman, told me about them. He uses them on the Acuilla river in the Big BendareaTheyARE boring to fish with because of the super slow retreive. You can throw them a mile.

Shipoke


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Storm and Tsunami have copy cat models of the Corky. 

I have bought some or the copies but have not tried them. I just can't stop using the 7M mirrorlure for very long. And I am happy to hear that mirrorlure is going to be making Corkys. I considered buying some after reading about how Mike McBride uses them in Texas but never got around to ordering any. If you want to read about how to catch trout with lures(Corky included)I have posted a site that has some of McBrides articles. These are great articles on catching trout in Texas. http://skinnywateradventures.com/pages/McArticle%20Index.htm I fish mostly Choctawhatchee Bay and always use lures, NEVER live bait.


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

here are a few corkys and corky devils and some knock offs


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The original Corky is fantastic way off down here and over in Mosquito Lagoon, another big Trout hot spot. The Corky knock-offs do not work as well, (IMHO)

I don't catch many big Trout in this area. Actually, a 6 pounder here would win 99% of the day tournaments.


----------



## mizzle (Dec 17, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>never heard


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This is my all time favorite Corky!! I've seen some toads caught on this bad bot in East Matagorda around the Drains area and the Oyster farm area!!!! Also Green's Bayou in West bay!!!!!!


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

i talked to the browns b4 xmass and they said mirolure should have the design down and they will be in stores feburary. she assured me that they will be the same as when they made em b4 selling to mirolure they are "teaching mirolure how to make the corky


----------

